# Experience with VW buyback?



## boos9020r (Apr 22, 2018)

Has anyone on here had experience with trying to get VW to buy back your vehicle? I have less thank 10k on my tiguan and it had been in the shop 8 times. twice with display pixel issues, three times for wet/moldy floor mats, and three times for a ratchet sound in my axle. They have replaced the display twice, the front axle once, and the floor carpets twice. It has been in the shop for a grand total of 40 days. 

I wanted to try a buy back before going full lemon but want to know if I'm just wasting my time. VW is "assessing" my claims but I'm not hopeful.


----------



## DevilishGTI (May 14, 2007)

I tried when my 6mo old garage kept R-Line leaked water through the controls near the sun roof, they wasted a month of my time just to tell me “sorry nothing we can do”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boos9020r (Apr 22, 2018)

That's what I'm worried about. The customer service rep in charge of my case has been dodging my calls at what I can assume is the direction of their legal department. I should know this Friday what they decide...but I'm not holding my breath at this point.


----------



## Ace Deprave (Jun 8, 2012)

boos9020r said:


> Has anyone on here had experience with trying to get VW to buy back your vehicle? I have less thank 10k on my tiguan and it had been in the shop 8 times. twice with display pixel issues, three times for wet/moldy floor mats, and three times for a ratchet sound in my axle. They have replaced the display twice, the front axle once, and the floor carpets twice. It has been in the shop for a grand total of 40 days.
> 
> I wanted to try a buy back before going full lemon but want to know if I'm just wasting my time. VW is "assessing" my claims but I'm not hopeful.



Yes, I bought a new 2017 Alltrack in April of last year, and in July, the panoramic sunroof started leaking. The car had 5k miles on it. I brought it to the dealership to look at, and also called VW Customer Care to open a case and request a buyback. I explained that I had owned several VWs back to back and was brand loyal. It took about 6 weeks to finally agree to a buyback or replacement vehicle. I went with the replacement vehicle and requested a 2018 Passat GT, and I took ownership of it in September.

Because they were so good about making it right, we bought a 2018 Tiguan for my wife a month later.

VW Customer Care: 1-800-822-8987

Good luck!


----------



## boos9020r (Apr 22, 2018)

Yeah this is my 3rd VW and I really just want a replacement! If I could Id just go back to my GTI and call it a day!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm curious, what was your display pixel issue?


----------



## boos9020r (Apr 22, 2018)

It was minimal but annoying on a new car. Basically there was a line that was visible when there was a white/light background that went up and down on the screen. It looked like there was a scratch in the display. It had it when the car was delivered but I didn't notice it until I started up android auto.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea, a line isn't acceptable. If it was a pixel or two or three that would be acceptable with a screen typically. All depends on the manufacturer, but a full on line means a new screen. Sorry to hear.


----------



## TiggySUV (Dec 29, 2018)

Ace Deprave said:


> Yes, I bought a new 2017 Alltrack in April of last year, and in July, the panoramic sunroof started leaking. The car had 5k miles on it. I brought it to the dealership to look at, and also called VW Customer Care to open a case and request a buyback. I explained that I had owned several VWs back to back and was brand loyal. It took about 6 weeks to finally agree to a buyback or replacement vehicle. I went with the replacement vehicle and requested a 2018 Passat GT, and I took ownership of it in September.
> 
> Because they were so good about making it right, we bought a 2018 Tiguan for my wife a month later.
> 
> ...


I just had a buyback/replacement agreed to as a result of my 2018 Golf SportWagen also having a sunroof leak. The best piece of advice I can give is to know your state's lemon laws, and once you have reached the threshold either on # of unsuccessful repair attempts or days out of service (which it sounds like you may have already hit), make it clear to your VW Care advocate that you're aware you've crossed the threshold, and that you're ready to involve an attorney as necessary if they don't come back with a favorable decision. In my case, a decision was made very quickly after I did this. And like what was recommended above, I made it clear I was very brand loyal and had never experienced issues with other VAG vehicles that I had purchased. Hopefully they'll do the right thing in your case as well. Good luck!


----------



## TiggySUV (Dec 29, 2018)

Also - what caused the wet floor mats in your Tiguan? I'm looking at Tiguans now, and would really like to avoid more water issues after my GSW sunroof issue.


----------



## boos9020r (Apr 22, 2018)

I do not have a sunroof and they first said that it came from the cowl seam recall...however i still have a leak after the repair. I am inclined to think that it was an A/C issue but I won't know for a few more days. 

I would still recommend the Tiguan though...I love the size and ride as compared to other SUV's in the class. 

My issues seem to be more rare as compared to the common sunroof woes.


----------



## TiggySUV (Dec 29, 2018)

boos9020r said:


> I do not have a sunroof and they first said that it came from the cowl seam recall...however i still have a leak after the repair. I am inclined to think that it was an A/C issue but I won't know for a few more days.
> 
> I would still recommend the Tiguan though...I love the size and ride as compared to other SUV's in the class.
> 
> My issues seem to be more rare as compared to the common sunroof woes.


Thanks. Is the cowl leak issue only on 2018's? I'm looking at 2019's at this point. I had a loaner Tiguan for much of the time my GSW was in the shop, and really liked it. If you can get past giving up the driving dynamics of the Golf relative to the Tiguan, the Tiguan seems like a pretty nice option with more space/flexibility for cargo and passengers.


----------



## theACN (Oct 20, 2017)

boos9020r said:


> Has anyone on here had experience with trying to get VW to buy back your vehicle? I have less thank 10k on my tiguan and it had been in the shop 8 times. twice with display pixel issues, three times for wet/moldy floor mats, and three times for a ratchet sound in my axle. They have replaced the display twice, the front axle once, and the floor carpets twice. It has been in the shop for a grand total of 40 days.
> 
> I wanted to try a buy back before going full lemon but want to know if I'm just wasting my time. VW is "assessing" my claims but I'm not hopeful.


Could you elaborate on the axle issue please?

thank you


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

1- Open a case with VW Customer Care.
2- Document EVERYTHING. Every trip to the dealer, every day in the shop, every repair invoice. Catalog everything carefully.
3- Learn about the lemon law in YOUR state.
4- If you have met the threshold for buyback based on your car's repair history and your state's lemon laws, make it clear to VW Customer Care that you want a buyback and nothing else. Note that dealers are not closely involved with the buyback process, so talking about buybacks to the service manager or the dealer manager will not get you anywhere. This is done through Customer Care.
5- Consult a lemon lawyer if you feel you are spinning your wheels hopelessly with VW. Lemon lawyers usually don't charge you upfront, so a consult should be free. If they do assist you in a buyback settlement, they often collect their fee from VW and not the client. Ask first. Some people say consulting a lemon lawyer should be #1 on the list. Sometimes when Customer Care knows you've lawyered up, the buyback process will move along much faster.


----------



## boos9020r (Apr 22, 2018)

They could not tell me exactly what was wrong but i got a very loud "ratcheting" sound when taking sharp turns and accelerating. They ended up replacing the entire front axle.


----------



## boos9020r (Apr 22, 2018)

southpawboston said:


> 1- Open a case with VW Customer Care.
> 2- Document EVERYTHING. Every trip to the dealer, every day in the shop, every repair invoice. Catalog everything carefully.
> 3- Learn about the lemon law in YOUR state.
> 4- If you have met the threshold for buyback based on your car's repair history and your state's lemon laws, make it clear to VW Customer Care that you want a buyback and nothing else. Note that dealers are not closely involved with the buyback process, so talking about buybacks to the service manager or the dealer manager will not get you anywhere. This is done through Customer Care.
> 5- Consult a lemon lawyer if you feel you are spinning your wheels hopelessly with VW. Lemon lawyers usually don't charge you upfront, so a consult should be free. If they do assist you in a buyback settlement, they often collect their fee from VW and not the client. Ask first. Some people say consulting a lemon lawyer should be #1 on the list. Sometimes when Customer Care knows you've lawyered up, the buyback process will move along much faster.


Thanks! I've done pretty much all of these steps. I'm way past the day mark for Lemon in my state but I'm at the threshold for number of repairs and repairs on the same issue. Luckily there is a fee shifting provision in my state so VW would foot the bill if I have to resort to using Lemon law. I would just much rather not deal with arbitration or a lawsuit if they will simply do a buyback and get me in a new car. I've got a call scheduled with their regional case manager next week so we'll see where that takes me.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm in similar situation. After 7-8 dealer trips for my 2018 b-pillar repair attempts I had to ask my VW Customer Care RCM for other options. They've been great (as was the dealership in trying everything they could to repair!). Approximate timeline for me has been, mid- Nov, requested options from RCM, about 3 weeks later next level Customer Resolution & Retention gave me a list of documents to submit, then about 3 weeks after that (includes the holiday), they sent their offers. I'm still trying to decide to go 2019 Tig or another brand. Car shopping is so exhausting. Anything else I would want that would be different (more cargo, more tow capacity, better center console design layout), I'd loose just so much more that the Tig has that I love like fuel efficiency, the tech infotainment, overall look of the Tig.


----------



## boos9020r (Apr 22, 2018)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> I'm in similar situation. After 7-8 dealer trips for my 2018 b-pillar repair attempts I had to ask my VW Customer Care RCM for other options. They've been great (as was the dealership in trying everything they could to repair!). Approximate timeline for me has been, mid- Nov, requested options from RCM, about 3 weeks later next level Customer Resolution & Retention gave me a list of documents to submit, then about 3 weeks after that (includes the holiday), they sent their offers. I'm still trying to decide to go 2019 Tig or another brand. Car shopping is so exhausting. Anything else I would want that would be different (more cargo, more tow capacity, better center console design layout), I'd loose just so much more that the Tig has that I love like fuel efficiency, the tech infotainment, overall look of the Tig.


Thanks! I'm not past the second level of service rep yet and my Tiguan is still in the shop. They told me that they have to fix everything before they can make a determination on buyback. I have another call with them on Wednesday so we'll see.


----------



## c.rebelo95 (Sep 29, 2011)

I am currently in the process. I have had my car in the shop since November 27th for the mildew smell. They found a leak coming from the front passenger foot well. They said it was unrelated to the cowl seam. They gutted the entire interior including the headliner. I called Monday and they said maybe another month. I sent a certified letter to Corporate(per my state's lemon law requirements) and it has been also two weeks with no response from them. I will probably call them and request a buyback next week. If they don't get back to me on Friday I can continue forward with the lemon law application. However a buyback would be much easier


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boos9020r (Apr 22, 2018)

*Update*

So VW agreed to buy back my Tiguan. After 4 attempts and apparently lots of Flexseal, they could not stop water from entering my car. This issue, along with a shattered socket joint in the axle and two replacement radio head units was about the death of me. 

It took me from November 11th until February 20th to agree to a deal, so don't lose hope if you are dealing with customer service. 

I went back to my old tried and true GTI, this time getting into the Rabbit edition! I may revisit the Tiguan after VW works out all the kinks in the new production model. I loved the space and the quiet ride...I just know that the GTI has been basically the same for millennia and there are almost no quirks or recalls currently. 

PS. Yes, i got the ugly/amazing cornflower blue one.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm kinda starting to think and worry about this. I have a 17 alltrack that is currently at VW for the leaky roof. I bought a 18 tiguan in October with the pano roof. Everyday I check the headliner and feel the carpets. I think its bound to happen.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

scirockalot8v said:


> I'm kinda starting to think and worry about this. I have a 17 alltrack that is currently at VW for the leaky roof. I bought a 18 tiguan in October with the pano roof. Everyday I check the headliner and feel the carpets. I think its bound to happen.....


So, what percentage of all Tiguan sold with a SR have any problem? Show us the numbers.


----------



## boos9020r (Apr 22, 2018)

scirockalot8v said:


> I'm kinda starting to think and worry about this. I have a 17 alltrack that is currently at VW for the leaky roof. I bought a 18 tiguan in October with the pano roof. Everyday I check the headliner and feel the carpets. I think its bound to happen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


If it makes you feel any better mine didn't have a sunroof. My leak was, according to VW, due to the cowl seam issue. They taped it, rubbered it, and all but welded it shut and water kept finding a way in. I would suggest that anyone who hasn't looked under their rubber mats all winter to quickly check and see if there is any condensation on the underside. It isn't fun once it gets warmer and your car starts to smell like the football team forgot to shower for a few weeks.


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

I was denied a buyback but offered (1) free services for the life of my lease (4 year, 60k lease) and (2) a lease trade in deal where I would get 10% off the selling price of a new or certified VW if I bought/leased again. I went to the dealership with this offer but since I'm only 1 year into my current lease, the offer doesn't help me out financially at all (it's valid for 6 months only). I'm going to be calling back VW customer care to explain this is basically a worthless offer for me at this point of my lease. 

My sunroof leaked so bad that it affected the wiring underneath my carpet and all of my safety features (airbags, abs, traction control, etc) would turn off sporadically. I got the car back last month and now my front driver side speaker blew out! I'm seriously over this car.


----------



## boos9020r (Apr 22, 2018)

dmg924 said:


> I was denied a buyback but offered (1) free services for the life of my lease (4 year, 60k lease) and (2) a lease trade in deal where I would get 10% off the selling price of a new or certified VW if I bought/leased again. I went to the dealership with this offer but since I'm only 1 year into my current lease, the offer doesn't help me out financially at all (it's valid for 6 months only). I'm going to be calling back VW customer care to explain this is basically a worthless offer for me at this point of my lease.
> 
> My sunroof leaked so bad that it affected the wiring underneath my carpet and all of my safety features (airbags, abs, traction control, etc) would turn off sporadically. I got the car back last month and now my front driver side speaker blew out! I'm seriously over this car.



I would say next time you speak with them specially use the words "lemon law" and then state why your car already qualifies for your State's lemon law buyback. If you're in PA generally 30 days in the shop or three attempts to repair the same problem within the first 12k miles or 1-year will qualify. They will be much more motivated at this point because most states also include that the manufacturer has to pay all fees and attorney costs as well as the full purchase price of the car or equal trade. 

I made it very clear to them that a buyback was a much cheaper option. Also, equally fun for PA law is that the issue just has to be reported within the first 12k or 1-year. So, if you haven't reached the 30-days or 3 attempts, don't fret. 

Lastly, VW's customer service reps are some of the worst for communication I've ever met...they give you their direct line and shoot you to voicemail every time you try to give them new info. Never did directly talk to the man unless he called me (he seemed to only call when I couldn't answer the phone). However, as frustrating as it is don't give up and you'll get there. It took me from November until probably the beginning of April (when the new car comes in)


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

The guy I have been talking with vw customer service has been great. Even putting me in 3 way calls with the dealership. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BadTiguan (May 14, 2021)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> I'm in similar situation. After 7-8 dealer trips for my 2018 b-pillar repair attempts I had to ask my VW Customer Care RCM for other options. They've been great (as was the dealership in trying everything they could to repair!). Approximate timeline for me has been, mid- Nov, requested options from RCM, about 3 weeks later next level Customer Resolution & Retention gave me a list of documents to submit, then about 3 weeks after that (includes the holiday), they sent their offers. I'm still trying to decide to go 2019 Tig or another brand. Car shopping is so exhausting. Anything else I would want that would be different (more cargo, more tow capacity, better center console design layout), I'd loose just so much more that the Tig has that I love like fuel efficiency, the tech infotainment, overall look of the Tig.


The 'overall' look of the Tiguan is the only good thing about that vehicle. I have a 2020 Tiguan, 4000 miles and it has been in the VW service dep't for a week - knocking sound coming from 'no one knows' so VW intends to replace the engine but I think it's the transmission so after the motor is replaced, VW will probably be replacing the transmission - Idaho Lemon Law gives them four chances to make repairs and then it has to buy back a car that will eventually cost us approximately 35,000 - ridiculous. I pity anyone who buys a TIGUAN! Do your research and beware - VW service is sub-par so I don't trust them to properly repair anything!


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

BadTiguan said:


> The 'overall' look of the Tiguan is the only good thing about that vehicle. I have a 2020 Tiguan, 4000 miles and it has been in the VW service dep't for a week - knocking sound coming from 'no one knows' so VW intends to replace the engine but I think it's the transmission so after the motor is replaced, VW will probably be replacing the transmission - Idaho Lemon Law gives them four chances to make repairs and then it has to buy back a car that will eventually cost us approximately 35,000 - ridiculous. I pity anyone who buys a TIGUAN! Do your research and beware - VW service is sub-par so I don't trust them to properly repair anything!


ok.


----------



## msmarimackk (4 mo ago)

*VWGoA - Repurchase/Replacement*

So listen, I bought my 2019 VW Jetta SEL in March of 2019. Brand new of the lot. I was so proud of myself and my car! I recommended it to everyone and bragged on it to everyone! Everyone knows I LOVE MY CAR… Until now. After the first five months after having my car I got “low engine oil” notice and had to take it to the nearest VW dealership for an oil change after only 1,000 miles. Then I had to take it back in two months later for a recall and the CarNet service never worked (still doesn’t). They said it was my phone (iPhone 8) I have since upgraded and it still does not work. Moving on, my speakers blow multiple times. Don’t get me wrong I love some loud bumps here and there but not enough to blow my speakers 5 times in the last three years. Also in 2021 my car start shifting hard. I initially mentioned this to the dealership in 2020 they said there was nothing wrong. Okay back to November 2021 they replaced my instrument cluster. Two days later it’s shifting harder than when I took it in. So they keep the car again and replace the transmission. During this time I have a loaner which is a 2022 Jetta it stalls and will not go over 35Mph not even a hour after me picking it up. Call the dealership they have it towed and bring me a new 2022 Tiguan. Cool. Here we are September 2022 and my car has been at the dealership for two weeks getting a sunroof button replaced, a transmission valve, and an EVAP for the motor…
Needless to say I have contact VW customer service and I am curious if anyone else has go through this? Should I do the buy back if offered? Cars are so expensive right not! Should I do a replacement? I’m kind of traumatized from VW vehicles at this point. Lol Give me all your knowledge and advice!

HELP! Thank you!


----------



## jjr57 (Sep 17, 2018)

msmarimackk said:


> *VWGoA - Repurchase/Replacement*
> 
> So listen, I bought my 2019 VW Jetta SEL in March of 2019. Brand new of the lot. I was so proud of myself and my car! I recommended it to everyone and bragged on it to everyone! Everyone knows I LOVE MY CAR… Until now. After the first five months after having my car I got “low engine oil” notice and had to take it to the nearest VW dealership for an oil change after only 1,000 miles. Then I had to take it back in two months later for a recall and the CarNet service never worked (still doesn’t). They said it was my phone (iPhone 8) I have since upgraded and it still does not work. Moving on, my speakers blow multiple times. Don’t get me wrong I love some loud bumps here and there but not enough to blow my speakers 5 times in the last three years. Also in 2021 my car start shifting hard. I initially mentioned this to the dealership in 2020 they said there was nothing wrong. Okay back to November 2021 they replaced my instrument cluster. Two days later it’s shifting harder than when I took it in. So they keep the car again and replace the transmission. During this time I have a loaner which is a 2022 Jetta it stalls and will not go over 35Mph not even a hour after me picking it up. Call the dealership they have it towed and bring me a new 2022 Tiguan. Cool. Here we are September 2022 and my car has been at the dealership for two weeks getting a sunroof button replaced, a transmission valve, and an EVAP for the motor…
> Needless to say I have contact VW customer service and I am curious if anyone else has go through this? Should I do the buy back if offered? Cars are so expensive right not! Should I do a replacement? I’m kind of traumatized from VW vehicles at this point. Lol Give me all your knowledge and advice!
> ...


I seriously doubt that they will just offer a buyback. You have to fight for one. You need to check the lemon laws in your state and see if the combination of issues you have outlined above qualify you for a lemon law repurchase from VW. If you get that then you can go and buy whatever car you want. I know the market is terrible for buyers now but I think that's where you'd end up.

The good news for you is I think you still have the 7 year warranty so you may be able to put a case together. Be prepared to fight because they never give these things up easily and try to grind you down.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

It would be a lot easier to read if you used paragraphs.

Your currently owned car is a Jetta (for 3.5 years?) and NOT a Tiguan? Would it not be better to post in a Jetta platform forum?


----------



## Andy A (Dec 25, 2018)

2018 Alltrack bought back in 2019. Panoroof leak. Reached the 4 time limit for same issue and number of unusable days. Once the criteria was met everything went pretty smooth just takes awhile. We were only offered a buyback and not a replacement. Really liked that car but now in a tiguan. Wife likes the tiguan better so that's what matters😉😉


----------

